# Ovulated before Egg Collection?!



## georgiamorgs (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm new on here, just had my first ICSI cycle, was due for E/C on the 16th June but i ovulated on the 15th! Treatment was abandoned   and now ive got to wait until October to start again. Has this happened to anyone else?

Thanks


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi, sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle, I've just had my iui cycle cancelled due to multiple follicles and early lh surge so I'm on the waiting game for October too. I'm gutted! It can't go quickly enough for me now! Good luck. X


----------



## georgiamorgs (Aug 13, 2011)

Awww its so disheartening isnt it i think i was a bit disillusioned because people i know who have had IVF its worked first time, so there i was thinking it would be the same for me!

I was due to begin in February, and on the day of my first baseline scan, due to staff shortages they couldnt go ahead, we had a new date for June and thought everything was going to plan but unfortunately it didnt! 

We just feel like the goal posts are being moved everytime but hopefully third time lucky for us, and hope everything goes well for u xxx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh how annoying to be moved dates for staff shortages! And the ovulation early us a shame. My partner says 'we knew this was going to be hard' but I feel as if we haven't even got started yet and I thought this was it! Well maybe we can be cycle buddies in October anyway! Best of luck! It's only two months I suppose! X


----------

